
Your code follows your data model. Fight the monolith with your database - biokoda
http://blog.biokoda.com/post/140439136890/your-code-follows-your-data-model-fight-the
======
stray
Isn't this article confusing a data model with an implementation detail?

Your code _does_ follow your data model, for sure.

But what this article seems to be talking about is using a particular product
to partition a database. Completely legit approach -- but that isn't code
following your data model.

